# Infrasonic Quartet - calibrate



## Odar (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi.

I am new user of Room EQ Wizard.

I have *Infrasonic Quartet* sound card in my PC. I connected OUT 1/2 to IN 1/2 with TRS <---> TRS cable. Then I started calibration. I have tried much options, but the result is not good (as I red in PDF manual).

My settings in Quartet Control panel is here:










```
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/55/21443613.jpg
```
Before measurement:









```
http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/5485/37872603.jpg
```
But the result is not good









```
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/5008/soundmes.jpg
```
I think, the problem is in *Quartet Free Mixer.* I linked WDM output to the OUT1/2 (WDM plays test signal, and it must be played by analog OUT1/2 on sound card). Then I linked hardware IN1/2 (here I have connected TRS cable) with hardware OUT1/2 (here I have connected TRS cable too).

But something is wrong. Is here any user with this sound card?

Thank you very much.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The images:


> My settings in Quartet Control panel is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Odar (Jun 3, 2011)

No one knows? Or some idea, what could be the problem . . . ?

I tried only simple setting: WDM OUT sends signal through HW OUT1/2 --> TRS cable to HW IN1/2 --> input must be processed by the software (WDM IN).


```
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6876/89759722.jpg
```
But the result is still wrong

```
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/2812/79313778.jpg
```


----------

